# anyone ever tried one of these



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

timmytard said:


> I might be trading an old Craig Kelley deck for this bad muther fucker?
> 
> just curious iif anyone has ever ridden one?
> 
> ...


dude that video is edited and playing at faster than realtime.

nothing unique or inherently valuable about that board... bad trade. 

bad trade.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> dude that video is edited and playing at faster than realtime.


Yeah at the 2:00 mark or so, when he's flying down he groomer, look at the speed of the lifts. Just me or are those on roadrunner setting?!? :dunno:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> dude that video is edited and playing at faster than realtime.
> 
> nothing unique or inherently valuable about that board... bad trade.
> 
> bad trade.


What are you talkin' about I go that fast all the time:bowdown:

Nothing unique or inherently valuable about that board?

Have you seen one in person? I haven't.

Hmmm.... Nothing unique you say? It doesn't really look like your standard twin shape 155 to me:icon_scratch:

It's fuckin' 6 & a 1/2 feet tall, shaped like a rocket, that's completely black with a white cross that says "Undertaker" underneath of it.

They don't come much more unique:thumbsup:

It looks fuckin' bad ass, there's no denying it. 


But I've had 2 of these CK's before & I know where 2 or 3 are locally , & I have 2 much nicer CK's.
One you can still see where the sticker was on the base, it's pristine. 

I've never seen an Undertaker for sale ever. Not that I look, but still.

I paid $100 bucks for the CK & there is no fuckin' way I'm gonna find this exact board pictured for $100 bucks, that just ain't gonna happen.

I think it's a great deal.

Thanks for convincing me, I'm on it.:yahoo:


TT


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

my first ever snowboard was a swallow-tail (Burton Elite). There were cracks that developed from the point where the 2 tails come together that radiated out into the main part of the board. It seems easy to break those narrow tails off if you land hard on one of them.. but this is just speculation on my part. Overall, I remain skeptical of them. YMMV


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, I'll be the first to admit, practical it is not.

I can't see myself ridin' it more than a handful of times, if that.

Pretty sure I won't be doing very many jumps to land wrong?


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Who cares is the only statement that comes to mind.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BonAvenger said:


> Who cares is the only statement that comes to mind.


I didn't ask if anyone cared, :huh: but you answered your own question.

Shucks, thanks buddy.

I just wanted to know if anyone had tried one?

I take it you have not?:dunno:


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've seen one in person, had the chance to ride it. Opted not to because it's fucking pointless. Which poses the same question who cares?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fuckit, trade it and ride some pow on it.... What can be bad about riding pow on a swallow tail pow board?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Argo said:


> Fuckit, trade it and ride some pow on it.... What can be bad about riding pow on a swallow tail pow board?


The sheer size of that thing limits its versatility for starters.


----------



## tony the homie (Mar 31, 2014)

how does that saying go? "bigger is better"


that board is ridiculous


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Radical Surf 222






I've got several boards taller than me. They're fun!


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Radical Surf 222
> 
> 
> I've got several boards taller than me. They're fun!


Thank god for improvements in technology and board design! God forbid we have to pull one of those out everytime we wanted to ride pow!:blink:


----------

